
Show HN: React-Designer – Editable Vector Graphics in React Components - fatiherikli
http://fatiherikli.github.io/react-designer
======
zamalek
If you find that it's laggy on Firefox, make sure you are on at least 44.0.1
(latest stable at the time of the post). Strangely I don't see anything that
would feasibly affect this in the 44.0.1 changelog, so maybe the browser
restart fixed it.

~~~
fatiherikli
This is an implementation issue about react-designer renderer. I'll implement
custom renderer for instant dom updates. Virtual DOM is not efficient to
handle this.

Thank for your feedback, I'll try to fix it.

------
pluma
Holy fuck, this is cool.

We've actually been thinking about this exact problem recently and were
considering building something like this. This should prove a great proof of
concept / starting point for our work.

Awesome.

------
ChrisCinelli
It is laggy even on Chrome. React is not necessarily the best tool if you are
looking for for smooth transitions.

~~~
fatiherikli
Yep, you're right. Virtual DOM abstraction is not good for smooth transitions.
I'll implement reflectDOM method for every object type. Thanks for your
feedback!

~~~
JoeCamel
What do you mean by "reflectDOM method"? Can you explain a little bit how will
you deal with this? I've searched the repo but couldn't find anything
regarding reflect. Thanks!

~~~
fatiherikli
Making smooth transitions is really hard with React's Virtual DOM
implementation. Because in every state update, the VirtualDOM abstraction
calculates something between DOM and State. Instead of, I'll update (reflect)
objects manually while the user dragging objects instantly.

